# my 100L nature aquarium



## jassar (Jul 30, 2006)

Hello everyone! this is my first post here and I thought of sharing some pictures of my 100L aquarium.
I call it a Nature aquarium because everything inside it is natural, not that I mean it's an Amano style ( I discovered the Nature aquarium style after setting up this tank, oh well:icon_keel ). It's been running for 2 years now and trust me when I say it turns more attractive every day:razz: , it's a joy.
I hope you like it, and forgive my poor photographic skills [smilie=s: :
note: plants grow grow and grow! so I will post new pics when I have some free time 

[IMG]http://pic1.picturetrail.com/VOL1157/4389532/11830928/172636054.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Welcome to APC Jassar. You seem to like many types of plants and fish in your tank. It is a good community, congratulations.

Besides aquaria, what kind of art are you interested in?


----------



## jassar (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks Faruk, any type of art is cool....check out my humble site:
http://haithamart.orgfree.com
you are all welcome!


----------



## dodgefreak8 (Jul 26, 2006)

nice!


----------



## Faruk Gençöz (Nov 4, 2005)

Humble? You have a talent. Thanks for sharing your art works.


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

Nice setup  I really like your angelfish too  What a handsome devil.


----------



## jassar (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks.
Now I'm rescaping the tank, be posting pics soon.


----------



## jassar (Jul 30, 2006)

Ah, finally, some updated pics....
as i said, i'm re-scaping part of my tank and this is what i have done so far:
- i removed the Water Sprite ( i kept a few stems at the back..).
- added a new layer of fine gravel.
- moved the Lily's to another location.
- spread the Java Moss to cover some empty spots.
- had tied a few new Java Ferns on a rock ( as in the pics )
stay tuned!


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

I really like your tank. It shows a maturity that comes with time. Looks even better after the rescape. Kudos to ya.


----------



## jassar (Jul 30, 2006)

Another update:
things are growing very nicely now and I thought of updating this thread.
It was a pleasure working in my tank today because of the heat ( it was 35c - 95 f - today!!!!)...

-The Angels playing with my hand while i was working..










-The right side is looking good now:










I like the filters "waves" at the surface:










Be posting new updates every now and then so stay tuned....
regards, Jassar.


----------



## chadly (Dec 19, 2005)

I really like your tank. as scattered as the plants are they seem to give your tank an overgrown garden foresty look. It looks good w/ the backlight.


----------



## jassar (Jul 30, 2006)

chadly said:


> I really like your tank. as scattered as the plants are they seem to give your tank an overgrown garden foresty look. It looks good w/ the backlight.


I'm glad you liked it chadly :icon_keel , and about the "scattered plants" I'm willing to use this to my advantage ( I want to fill the tank with plants as much as possible without making it unbalanced. After all, i don't have room for another aquarium )...I will post some new pictures when I feel the tank is ready 
Regards, Jassar.


----------



## havoc1995 (Jul 13, 2006)

I like the variety in your tank. Very nice.:biggrin:


----------



## jassar (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks havoc!


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

very nice. is it with co2 or without?


----------



## jassar (Jul 30, 2006)

There's a DIY yeast bottle ( 1bubble/3 sec )....thanks for asking.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Looking good, fantastic growth on some of those plants. There's a natural riparian feel to the tank. I think it looks great. I do however dislike the center crypt looking plant that takes up the whole center. Removing it would open up alot. But overall, fantastic looking.

-John N.


----------



## jassar (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks. The crypt takes much space, I agree, that's why I trimmed it well and it looks much nicer now:supz: , but the tank is still not ready for photographs. This is my plan: (sorry but this is a quick drawing..)










That foreground plant is Java Moss, not grass, and the red plant in the middle is a lily ( already in the tank..). 
Any ideas for this plan of mine is very welcome, but note that not all plants are available where I live

Jassar


----------



## Tom Higgs (Mar 2, 2006)

great set up. Question; what is the plant you have growning along the gravel in front of the anubias? I am looking for something similar. Is what you have a fast grower?


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

Jassar, the latest pixs looks very good 
~ cheers


----------



## jassar (Jul 30, 2006)

Tom Higgs said:


> great set up. Question; what is the plant you have growning along the gravel in front of the anubias? I am looking for something similar. Is what you have a fast grower?


That is Java Moss. I tried a type of grass once but it didn't work, so I thought of making a soft Meadow out of Java Moss which is much easier .
It's a fast grower if there was enough light on the tank!



> Jassar, the latest pixs looks very good
> ~ cheers


Thanks alote!
-Jassar


----------



## Tom Higgs (Mar 2, 2006)

thanks Jassar. is about 3wpg enough? I think it would be perfect for what I am looking for.


----------



## jassar (Jul 30, 2006)

I think that would do fine, good luck Tom!
-Jassar


----------



## jassar (Jul 30, 2006)

An update:
I have removed the Rotalas, and added more Java Fern rocks.....




























All I have to do now is wait for the Java Fern to fill in more denser...
any ideas?


----------



## jassar (Jul 30, 2006)

Ah, Finally I feel the tank is ready for some photos!
tell me what you guys think.....

*Before*









*After*


















-Jassar


----------



## Tankman (Feb 19, 2006)

Looks better, Jassar. Checked out your website - understand that you've a Siamese Algae Eater (SAE)... My question is, how hv you grown your moss so successfully with that fish around? I've never been able to cultivate moss well at all and because of this, I want to get rid of my SAEs. Unfortunately, they're very difficult to catch...


----------



## Mellonman (Nov 2, 2005)

Nice scape but... I don't want to be rude but your tank is way to small to keep adult angel fish...


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

Nice tank!! I really like your anubias and crypts, keep it up


----------



## jassar (Jul 30, 2006)

Tankman, my SAE is kinda used to Java Moss, which is good news to me ..but I advice you to keep yours, it's a way too usefull fish to fight algae.
Mellonman, it's ok man, no rudeness there :smile: , as a matter of fact I agree with you and I don't advice anyone to keep Angels in tanks smaller than 55G...but I have had these Angels since they were small, so they are happy in this tank ( untill someday I start up a bigger one  )...

Thanks davis for the nice comment!

Regards, Jassar


----------



## Aspire (Aug 29, 2006)

I like the different colours of brownish/redish crypts plants and the red lilies and the green all arounds the tank. A better scape now.


----------



## Jdinh04 (Oct 7, 2004)

Its looking good, what kind of moss is that in the foreground and how are you keeping it down?


----------



## jassar (Jul 30, 2006)

> I like the different colours of brownish/redish crypts plants and the red lilies and the green all arounds the tank. A better scape now.


Thanks Aspire!


----------



## jassar (Jul 30, 2006)

Jdinh04 said:


> Its looking good, what kind of moss is that in the foreground and how are you keeping it down?


I just spread it in thin layers on the gravel and put a few rocks to hold it down for a few weeks......BOOM, it becomes attached to the gravel. 
Oh, and that's Java Moss.
thanks for asking


----------



## houseofcards (Feb 16, 2005)

Very nice refresh. The tank looks cleaner and even more pleasng to the eye with the different textures and color. 

That's interesting what you did with the javamoss. I guess depending on fish load etc. you might have to put some effort into keeping it clean and not letting it grow to thick.


----------



## jassar (Jul 30, 2006)

Some updates :

*baby crypt*









*lilies gone crazy!*









*top view*









*new wood*


















Cheers!
-Jassar


----------



## bluedescada (Oct 8, 2006)

Nice setup. Maybe youu can free some space in middle-front area. ??


----------



## jassar (Jul 30, 2006)

Thanks bluedescada! I actually did trimm that crypt in the middle alote and now the tank has much more swimming area ( check out the rescape in page three i think..), all fish- even the Angels- are swimming happily.
I might post some updated pics when I have some free time!
Cheers!
-Jassar


----------

